# Play Guitar?



## abalonehx (Aug 8, 2019)

This is my 2013 Les Paul 1960 reissue CC#7


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice stuff man.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Hashishh (Aug 20, 2019)

Simon and Patrick Luthier, made in Quebec. I picked it up from a pawn shop for 200 bucks. It's my little beater. I've got a mid-70's Washburn DS-60 (I think) as well. Use to have an Epiphone dot but it just wasn't my style. Looking into a Gibson now though I'd like to get back into electric.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 20, 2019)

I tried to learn. I bought rock smith and the cable and two guitars. Thought I was going to get into it, but I quickly hit a wall and gave up.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2019)

I wanted to try that Rocksmith but never have. Even though I've been playing 30+ years. When I started there wasn't internet or anything so I started with a Mel Bay chord book, ha. That and listening to records, tapes.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2019)

Hashishh said:


> View attachment 4382539
> 
> Simon and Patrick Luthier, made in Quebec. I picked it up from a pawn shop for 200 bucks. It's my little beater. I've got a mid-70's Washburn DS-60 (I think) as well. Use to have an Epiphone dot but it just wasn't my style. Looking into a Gibson now though I'd like to get back into electric.


Not familiar with that brand but I've played some of the Seagull acoustic guitars which are made in Canada and they are very nice for the lower price. Not sure if they still make them.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2019)

Cool. I wanted to make this the new guitar thread. Throw anything in here guitar related...pics of your guitar(s), shop talk, videos of guitar stuff, guitar music, effects pedals, questions about guitar and gear and shit, anything... I'll throw some videos in here from time to time..


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 23, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Not familiar with that brand but I've played some of the Seagull acoustic guitars which are made in Canada and they are very nice for the lower price. Not sure if they still make them.


I think S&P is a Seagull sister company actually. For their cheap price they sound amazing! Only downside is no laminate and they use soft wood so it dents/scratches easily.
No biggie as it's the beater I bring camping. 

I'll have to snap a pic of my Washburn when I get a chance, it's a beauty but it doesn't match my style of playing as I'm not much into picking.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 5, 2020)

My kit guitars, I play the tele daily.


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Oakiey (Jun 6, 2020)

Playing the 335 clone


----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)

I have a gretch streamliner with bigsby , a BM concert clasical spanish guitar (old collecters version) an SQ special epiphone (angus young copy) an old washburn and a bunch of old squires. 
an hawian slide guitar, a diddly bow


----------



## go go kid (Jun 30, 2020)

just a few, im rather proud of my new poison ivy fuzz pedal from flatley and the bass version too


----------



## go go kid (Jun 30, 2020)

TwistItUp said:


> I tried to learn. I bought rock smith and the cable and two guitars. Thought I was going to get into it, but I quickly hit a wall and gave up.


LOL Ive had a guitar of one sort or another for 30yrs and still cant play, but there fun to mess around with and rattle the bedroom around and everything off the shelves


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## oldtimer54 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm a lefty and have always had guitars all of them were for right handed players. 
Recently I purchased my first left handed guitar. Epiphone Les Paul standard.
I could play a right handed guitar but there were certain things that I just couldn't do.
I thought about how hard it might be to relearn everything and it was extremely difficult for me . I hate I waited 40 years but I did. I had to learn almost from scratch but as the months passed by I'm much more at ease with the new guitar but surprisingly I find myself with one of my old right handed acoustic guitars strumming away before I catch myself and realize I've got that lefty now ! Old habits are hard to break .


----------



## Oakiey (Oct 6, 2020)

Ain't now way I could learn left handed. Feel's totally alien.

I did have a left handed rifle once, still kept reaching over it for the bolt.


----------

